
How carbon capture could become a bright spot on climate policy - tempestn
http://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/4/12/15269628/carbon-capture-trump
======
mindcrime
This is encouraging. And while I am certainly concerned about global warming /
climate change, this kind of thing illustrates why I'm optimistic about the
ability of technology to help us address the problem. So yeah, I think it's a
real problem, but I don't think we're coming to an "end of the world" scenario
in the short-term future.

